# Half wall blanket insulation in basement



## wmerwin (May 6, 2021)

Hello all. I am looking for some advice on how to proceed in finishing my basement walls. I live in Cleveland, OH suburbs in a home built in 2020. The builder gave us blanket insulation on the top half of our walls (see photo). I am not planning on finishing the ceiling, just adding flat walls. I am thinking of adding Foamular insulation boards to the bottom half and spray foam insulation between the two to fill in any spaces in between. Would this work or recommendations on a different approach? 

Thank you or your time,
Wes


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

What are those walls ?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SPS-1 said:


> What are those walls ?


Concrete with a pattern on the inside of forms.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Start with the 2x8 fire stop and that will designate where the top of the wall goes.


----------



## SLSTech (Jan 19, 2021)

Get rid of that crap & install foam board or spray closed cell foam the whole way. Don't forget in the rim joist area either. Then frame it up (though with spray foam I would probably frame it up first - staying an inch & half at least off the wall & then spraying)


----------

